# The Howrse Thread!



## Chikn Luva (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the place to talk about whats going on on Howrse! If your not a member of Howrse, go check it out! It is where you take care of your virtual horse.
((I am luvinmychickens on BYC. Some of you may know me))

www.howrse.com

*Members of BYH who are also members of Howrse*
_Just PM me letting me know you wanna be on the list. Please include your Howrse username and the color you want your usernames to be (on the list)._

BYH Username Howrse Username 
Chikn Luva                             luvinmychickens
horsecrazychicklovingkid       horsecrazychicklover
theeggboxtoo                              butterball


----------



## ChickieBooBoo (Oct 11, 2011)

I was on Howrse as a little kid... thats about it though.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm on Howrse!!!!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Oct 11, 2011)

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> I'm on Howrse!!!!


Put me on the list, Luv!


----------



## Chikn Luva (Oct 12, 2011)

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okie dokie!


----------

